# bulking help



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wondered what your suggestions are for a good bulking diet for someone who dislikes tuna and fish.

my stats are

5.9 tall

14 stone

train 4 times a week concentrating on individual muscle groups each visit been doing this for about 2.5 years in which time i have gained about 3 stone.

bench 120/130

deadlift 160

curl ez bar 50

shoulder press smiths 90

lat pull down 105

i currently eat

oats 60g followed by 6 egg whites

10am fruit bio yog 30g rice 2 chicken thighs and a shake

12pm more chicken cereal bar

post workout about 15.00 beans on toast and fruit train for 1.30 then shake and dinner normally always chicken either in a curry fajhitas or ceasar salad.

mixed nuts during the evening and usual snacking.

i drink plenty of water throughout the day.

This clearly is not enough for me anymore as i have not increased in weight for some time

Just wondered if there is any meal plans i could use as a guide or if you have any ideas.

Thanks for reading it:bounce:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Right, I would recommend changing a lot there. You need to aim for ideally 6 pysical meals per day. 5 minimum. You want to plan your diet so you have approx 40% protein, 40% carbs and 20% fats in each meal.

Try something like the following:

Meal 1: 75g oats with milk, 6 egg whites including 2 yolks

Meal 2: 200g chicken/turkey, 200g rice, 100g veg

Meal 3: 200g chicken/turkey, large jacket potatoe

Meal 4: 200g chicken/turkey, 200g rice, 100g veg

Meal 5: PWO Shake consisting of 50g whey protein, 50g fast acting carbs, glutamine and creatine

Meal 6: 8ox steak/200g lean steak mince, large jacket potatoe, 100g veg

Try and eat every 3 hours


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

this diet is hard for me to use because of my work but i will try to give it a go thanks


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

i was advised to sort out my diet before going down the road of steroids as i have reached a plateu in the gym.

is this a true statement?


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

what is pwo shake?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> i was advised to sort out my diet before going down the road of steroids as i have reached a plateu in the gym.
> 
> is this a true statement?


You have been only training 2.5 years. Trust me when I say you do not need steroids at present. there is loads to work on your diet and prob your training.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> what is pwo shake?


Post work out


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> this diet is hard for me to use because of my work but i will try to give it a go thanks


Unfortunately all diets can be tricky fitting them in. You need to plan them in advance. Prep your food the night before. Cook your chicken 2 days in advance etc etc

If you want to put on the weight im sure you will make the effort


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

what do you consider a good training routine?


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

thats true my diet has been a bit hit and miss i do eat constantly but maybe not the high protein stuff i need.wish i likes tuna lol


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> what do you consider a good training routine?


Post your current training routine up here and i will have a look at it in the morning when back online and ammend if need be.

Dont forget to add how manys sets and reps you do etc and on what days you do it


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

so know of anywhere to get cheap chicken breasts? i normally use thighs as there loads cheaper more fatty though lol


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

ok cheers buddy


----------



## uknick (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to be REALLY thick but how do you eat egg whites? I have always eaten whole eggs!! is it a supplement or the real thing?

What about milk as a substitute for protein shakes or whey?


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

monday chest

warm up

seated bench press stacked with 18k on top (as many as will fit) 3sets 10 reps sometimes doing drop sets from stack to 77 for 10 then 38 for 15 with the 18k on throughout.

bench press flat 4 sets 10 40k dumbells incline same in between each set i do dumbell flys progressing from 16k upto 30k.

pec deck drop sets 3sets 10 reps going from stacked dropping to 90,76,54,36 ending on 15 on the final 36 each time.

cable fly standing or seated 35k each side 4sets 12 reps. takes about 1.20 min

Tuesday

warm up

seated shoulder press machine 85k 3set 10 reps final set stacked normally get about6

lateral raise db 16/18k 3sets 10 reps

weighted dips 20k added 3sets 10reps

db press upright bench 32k 10reps, 36k 10 reps 40k 8 reps

smiths machine standing 60k 3 sets 10 reps behind the head

shrugs 3reps of 10 100,150,180,

thursday

warm up back

5x 10reps chin ups progressive weight on a belt upto 25k lessening the reps at the end

seated row 4x10 reps 100k

lat pull down 4x10 reps 90 upto 105

reverse pressups on the smiths weighted 20k 4x10

cable machine 4x10 stacked

friday bi tri

warm up

50k ex curl 4x10 reps with drop set to 20k for 4x10

reverse arm tri following each bicep curl 4x10 rep upto 20k

concentration curl on the back of a bench

4x10 starting on 20k upto 26k do a couple at 30k

cable machine tri pulldown each arm drop set 35k,25k,15k 4x10reps

close hand press on the smiths 3x10 reps 60k

rope pull and v bar on the cable machine 4x10 reps heavy nearly stacked

sat cardio and various leg work very light

thats about it obviously i mix it up all the time and do different stuff also

any thoughts on how you would change anything

thanks again


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

just scramble them in the microwave or drink them down ru joking about the protein shakes?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> monday chest
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


Can you simplify this as its a struggle to read

For example

Monday: chest and bi's

Bench press - 3 sets

Dumbell flies - 3 sets

Tuesday: shoulders

Dumbell pressing - 3 sets

etc etc

Just so i can read it


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

monday chest

seated bench press 3 sets of 10 stacked

flys 3 sets 10 20k

db press flat 3/4 sets 10 40k

db incline 3 sets 10 40k

peck deck 3 sets 10 stacked

cable flys standing 4 sets 10 35k

tuesday

shoulders

3x10 seated press machine 80k

1x6 as above stacked 95k

4 x10 16k lat raise

4x15 120+k shrugs

3x10 20k weighted dips

3x10 32/40k db shoulder press

thursday back

4/5 x10reps 10/20k pull ups weighted

4x10 70/105k lat pull down

4x10 70/100k seated row

4x10 80/100+ deadlift

4x10 weighted 20k reverse press ups

4x10 90k cable pull

friday

bi tri

4x10 16/26k concentration curl db

4x10 16/22k reverse tri extensions

4x10 50k ez curls drop sets to 25k for another 10

4x10 35k/25k/15. tri cable pull down drop sets each arm

4x10 20k db curls

4x10 60+ v bar cable pull downs

3x10 60k close grip press smiths machine

sat cardio and light legs

hope this is easier thanks for looking tried that diet today and got on ok so all good


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> monday chest
> 
> seated bench press 3 sets of 10 stacked
> 
> ...


Your over training!

Take your back workout:

thursday back

4/5 x10reps 10/20k pull ups weighted

4x10 70/105k lat pull down

4x10 70/100k seated row

4x10 80/100+ deadlift

4x10 weighted 20k reverse press ups

4x10 90k cable pull

Thats 24 sets for back!


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

so what do you suggest?


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

i did a routine a month ago consisting of

3 different chest heavy as poss for 8reps

3 shoulders same

3 back same

3 arms

3 legs

over 3 days took a bit longer but seemed ok

this any better?

or would you post up a good routine for me to try

pretty please


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> so what do you suggest?


Pretty much half it!

12 sets for big muscle groups and 9 for small

My chest workout for example is:

3 sets flat bench

3 sets incline bench

3 sets dumbell flies

3 sets cable crossovers


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

do you only spend a short time in the gym or do you then go on to another muscle group?

what is the result from over training?


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

i presume yours is as heavy as possible?


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

off to the gym now thanks for spending the time to help mate.

one last thing the diet you suggested is that if you want to just get massive as i dont want to be huge just another stone maybe?

thanks again


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> do you only spend a short time in the gym or do you then go on to another muscle group?
> 
> what is the result from over training?


Chest takes me about 30 min. Atm I do chest and arms. Takes about 1hr 15min total

With over training you wont grow at all


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> off to the gym now thanks for spending the time to help mate.
> 
> one last thing the diet you suggested is that if you want to just get massive as i dont want to be huge just another stone maybe?
> 
> thanks again


Just do the diest until your at the weight you are happy with


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> i presume yours is as heavy as possible?


yes but always getting 8 to 12 reps


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

ru natural or chemically enhanced mate? hope you dont mind me asking if you do ignore it


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

ok i will try this new workout now is there a set way to work groups like chest- bi shoulders -back?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> ok i will try this new workout now is there a set way to work groups like chest- bi shoulders -back?


Do whatever you feel comfortable with but I would not do 2 big muscle groups together

Try:

Chest and Bis

Back and abs

Shoulders and tris

Legs and calves


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for you advise seems i been spending too much time in the gym.

i presume the different presses im doing are pretty sound obviously i mix it up alot.

so to get this correct i should be spending 35/40 mins on a muscle group doing just 2 groups a day. one major one minor. how many days would be advised to train and when would you take rest days?

sorry about all the questions but it is very usefull

thanks


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> thanks for you advise seems i been spending too much time in the gym.
> 
> i presume the different presses im doing are pretty sound obviously i mix it up alot.
> 
> ...


Try the split routine I did:

Monday - Chest and Bis

Tuesday - Legs and Calves

Thursday - Back and Abs

Saturday - Shoulders and Tris

35/40 min for big muscle groups and 20 min for bis and tris


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

well i have taken on board what you suggested and sorted out a good diet and cut the training down.

2 questions if i may is pasta as good as rice for the carb intake? and do you only train for 115mins because your happy at your size? what i mean is do i need to train a bit harder than yourself as im still newish or would this still be overtraining?

cheers


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> well i have taken on board what you suggested and sorted out a good diet and cut the training down.
> 
> 2 questions if i may is pasta as good as rice for the carb intake? and do you only train for 115mins because your happy at your size? what i mean is do i need to train a bit harder than yourself as im still newish or would this still be overtraining?
> 
> cheers


It would be classed as over training.

35 minutes for chest, shoulders, back, legs

20 min for bis and tris

Pasta is also good. I just prefer rice as can eat with no sauce on

You do not need to train more then me as you are a noob


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for all your help buddy.

do i need to eat as much on rest days?

decided to sort out the diet and training before rushing into any gear.

i have looked all over this site and its hard to find out what is the best cycle for a begginer.

thanks again and have a good weekend


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> thanks for all your help buddy.
> 
> do i need to eat as much on rest days?
> 
> ...


You are no way near doing a cycle. You have a long way to go before then.

You also have to remember you grow when your outside the gym so you need to east exactly the same


----------



## curtis1 (Jan 18, 2009)

ok i have been running this new diet for just on two weeks just wondered if there is anything else i should be taking or if i need to adjust it at all? i keep reading glutamine and olive oil is this so?

8am

100g porridge

6 eggs banana

11am

massive chicken breast with 100g pasta and veg and fruit

2pm same as above

pwo shake with dextrose and creatine

3pm train 1.15min 2 muscle groups 1 major 1 minor

shake dextrose creatine

5pm

300g sirloin steak and jacket pot with beans and corn cob bio yoghurt or fruit

8pm nuts, porridge

2/3 litres of water a day

i have been eating the same on training and rest days.

any advice would be great


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

curtis1 said:


> ok i have been running this new diet for just on two weeks just wondered if there is anything else i should be taking or if i need to adjust it at all? i keep reading glutamine and olive oil is this so?
> 
> 8am
> 
> ...


I would drop the dextrose out of the pre work out shake, altho it causes a insulin spike with the sugar, it also can make u feel flat afterwards which can be during your training session. Its better to take in your shake after training. Can some one clear this up?


----------

